# Bean offcuts



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If you're anything like me you'll find there is usually a few beans left at the end of the bag..not quite enough for a full brew or shot. I've found a good use for them.

I now stock-pile them in one bag, probably have about 200g's worth (from 25 odd bags), and use them for this purpose (Although it is tempting to try a shot of stale-mongrel-espresso-25-bean-blend) :-

The post chemical back-flush 'seasoning shot' which you're meant to throw away.

Question - what do you do with your bean offcuts?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

To be honest I've always just filled up the hopper on my grinder, so the last half shot's worth I usually just grind through before I add the new beans. I like the idea though!


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

I usually do have the 25 stale-bean shot. In a latte or cap, it's usually not bad. Certainly not going to waste beans.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Great idea, Gary.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

wastedhours said:


> I usually do have the 25 stale-bean shot. In a latte or cap, it's usually not bad. Certainly not going to waste beans.


Id rather use the stale mongrel blend to season and bin, than a fresh bag of beans


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Use some of my leftover beans as testimonials to good/bad roasts - keep them in a cheap compartment case. The rest goes into little hessian sacks for display purposes. However, I like your thinking Gary.

Always wondered if stale beans are ok for covering in chocolate.


----------

